# Cartagena, Murcia - much going on?



## sploosh (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello! 

Well, this is my first post having been a lurker for a while.. 

A bit of background, my boyfriend and I are mid-late twenties, he is Spanish with B2 level English, and I'm English and I speak Spanish. I have lived in Spain before (Salamanca and Jerez de la Frontera) but for the past year my bf and I have lived together in England so that he could improve his English. We preferred our lifestyle in Spain and we are mind numbingly bored living in the Midlands of England. I have been offered a teaching assistant post - £825 per month for 15 hours per week working in a school. Alongside this I would offer clases particulares to add to income. 

However I have two main concerns about going ahead with this:

1) Does anyone know much about this area? Is there much going on in terms of nightlife/things to do/young people? We don't want to move to a ghost town and would like to make some friends, obviously!!

2) Of course, jobs. My boyfriend will need a job and the unemployment situation in Spain worries us. Is anyone familiar with the jobs situation around Cartagena for someone like him - Spanish & English speaking, background in warehouses/electrician. Does he have no chance? Brutal honesty appreciated!

Side note - we live very cheaply and would be fine with a combined income of 1,500€ ish. 

Anyway, any advice/thoughts about Cartagena/Murcia region would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Well you are young and you have Spanish. I would have thought you would be better going to a Spanish forum to ask about jobs if your boyfriend is Spanish. It is a bit third hand asking expat about jobs as they have less access to real jobs.


----------

